# Privateer Press is working on a new Sci-Fi setting: Level 7



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Information is pretty much non-existant on this so far, except for the announcement from No Quater magazine:



> This one is short and sweet, but packs one hell of a lot of excitement in a single sentence:
> 
> Summer of next year, the first product in Privateer Press’ all new science fiction setting Level 7 will be released worldwide.


Speculation so far is that it'll be a post-apocalyptic game, as "Level 7" could imply the top level of a nuclear accident, and there's a book named level-7 about a nuclear apocalypse, but we'll have to wait an see what it's really about.

It could be another tabletop game, or they could be making another RPG (like Iron Kingdoms) or spinoff game (like Mon Poc), but I'm hoping for a small skirmish game ala necromunda. Like I said though, it's still all baseless speculation, until we hear some more announcements


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds interesting


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Another Necromunda style game would be good... there's definitely a gap in the market for such a game. One we'll plug one day with "Rogue Planet" :wink:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Is it a good thing is others are rushing for that gap, then?

On the other hand, I can think of a lot of things for 'Level 7' that don't include nukes at all. More information will no doubt become available soon enough - PP isn't quite as closed as GW is.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Is it a good thing is others are rushing for that gap, then?


Difference is Warmachine rules are shit. Rogue Planets rules aren't.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Since we're on the subject, you might want to add a link to it on the main page or to the side somewhere. I think all the easy links are gone, now.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Privateer Press' rules are fine, well written,and concise. I think they lead to an un-fun game, but I don't blame the writing of the rules for that. 

Level 7 is of course where The Computer is, Citizen! *joke*


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Only mutant commie traitors know where the Computer is...


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I like Reaper's minis, and I like the rules for the games they have already created, so I look forward to this, especially if it is somewhat Necromunda-like.
As has been mentioned, I think the market is ripe for a new sci-fi skirmish game.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking forward to this, should be quite good. Some people thought that Mantic was going to threaten GW, but this looks far more likely to do so.


----------

